# Wyndham RCI desk direct phone number.  Cannot find it anywhere on Wyn's site.



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2009)

Phone number for Wyndham's RCI desk, please?  I cannot find it anywhere.  And can we add it to the sticky?


----------



## bnoble (Jul 17, 2009)

1-800-572-0931


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks, Brian!


----------

